# Geosesarma Sp. Vampire "bicolor". (Vampire Crab)



## Austin (Jun 22, 2012)

I am looking to buy some Vampire Crab "bicolor", the yellow ones with the purple claws. I am located in Toronto, Canada. If anybody has any available or knows someone who does please let me know. I am willing to pay for shipping within Canada and the U.S.

Thanks, Austin.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We have about a dozen these at the Menagerie $19 ea or 2 for $33


----------



## Austin (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you guys have females yet? I came in a week or so ago and you only had males. If you have females throw 4-5 of them aside please.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

call the store and ask Liam to check during store hours of course). we received 12 new ones on Friday and they weren't checked at that time.


----------



## Austin (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome, thanks alot. I was gonna grab 4 last time but he said they were all males so he picked out 2 nice ones for me.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw them on Saturday. They were amazing.


----------



## Austin (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah I grabbed 2 females yesterday, very nice.


----------

